# TiVo Now Playing Gadget for Windows Vista



## Anyware (Oct 6, 2002)

I spent some evening time over the past few weeks building my first gadget for Windows Vista. It seemed appropriate to develop something for our two TiVo HD units, so I wrote a Now Playing gadget that sits on the Windows Sidebar.

My blog post on the subject contains a link to the download with more detail.

Enjoy!


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

Dude, seriously... BEST SIDEBAR GADGET EVER!!!! Even though the install was a little involved, it went flawlessly! Kudos to you sir!


----------



## Anyware (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment, SkeeterTV. I appreciate it. I have a few more features to add, so keep an eye out for a new release in the coming weeks.


----------



## fred22 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know from Vista - can this "gadget" work in some fashion under XP?


----------



## Anyware (Oct 6, 2002)

Sorry, fred22, but no. Windows Vista includes a Sidebar that allows you to park gadgets that do lots of different little functions (like watch the weather, stocks, news, etc.). The TiVo gadget is built for the Sidebar, so it won't work in XP. Sorry about that.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

fred22, Desktop Sidebar has added similar functionality to XP for far longer than Vista's existed, but, alas, I don't see a TiVo plugin for Desktop Sidebar.

Here is a forum to ask for DS plugins and, Anyware, here is a forum describing how to build a DS plugin. I doubt it's similar to a Vista widget gadget, but maybe you can repurpose your work easily.


----------



## fred22 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I will check things out....


----------

